# Baby Iguana won't eat!



## Caprieliana (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi,

I've registered here because I'm at a loss. I'm new to reptiles (though I always kinda wanted an Iguana) and bought a baby green iguana, I think female, this Wednesday. It wasn't planned though :whistling2: I know pity purchases are frowned upon but the condition she was kept in were too awful to walk out on. She sat on 20x20 centimeters in a dusty, cold, dark corner, fed with turtle pellets. Though my bro and I talked the price down from 250 to 80 shekels : victory:

Anyways, so I've put her into a bigger terrarium and offered her so far:
-sliced mandarine
-diced banana
-diced tomato
-tiny grapes
She hasn't touched ANY of that so far. I smeared some of the juice on her mouth to catch her interest, but after some patient staring at me, she turned away.

Since yesterday, she has both a UV lamp and a moon light lamp, both from Exo Terra. She avoids them and her heat stone like the plague. Even in Israel it's not yet _that_ warm though, especially not inside my apartment.

In a few days I'm getting a medium waterfall and a fogger. Until then, how do I keep her moist? I sprinkled some water on the repti forest bark and made her a shallow little swimming pool using a plastic paper shelf and mineral water. Should I float a candle on the water to evaporate some? She avoids the pool anyway.

I'd really appreciate all your help! :notworthy:

PS Her name is Camilla Priscilla Elisaveta Svetlana, Melanie for short. My username is made of letters from her full name :hmm:

Melanie :flrt:She's 32cm long.










Her home. It's 70x40x40


----------



## grovehead (Feb 10, 2010)

baby iguanas eat mostly live food get some locust or crickets , waxworms and meal worms and give them a really good dusk with calium powder
this is my iggy now hes nearly 4 foot long but as he is now 6 years old he only eats veg ...


----------



## Caprieliana (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh wow. So they do eat insects as babies. It's Shabat now and the only shop that I know sells those will be closed till tomorrow. I have some dried and frozen bloodworms, can I feed those in the meantime?
Thanks!

And your iggy is impressive! I hope mine grows well, too. Right now she's a hair ornament...


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

Iguanas DON'T eat insects.

Get him a better UV light and some time and he'll start eating very soon IMO.

Also don't offer him too much fruits and certainly not a tomato.

Read this care sheet: ×“×£ ×’×™×“×•×œ ×�×™×’×•×�×*×” ×™×¨×•×§×” - Iguana iguana - ×¤×•×¨×•×� ExoticPets and try to buy this book: Green Iguana: The Ultimate Owner's Manual : James W Hatfield III : 9781883463502, it's the best book about Iguanas and it helped me with mine.


----------



## grovehead (Feb 10, 2010)

iguanas do eat insects till there around 3 years old


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

grovehead said:


> iguanas do eat insects till there around 3 years old


No they're not, stop giving wrong advice as people may actually listen to it.


----------



## Caprieliana (Apr 9, 2011)

...I just reserved some worms @ Snavot... Whichever it is, the worms would also be eaten by my fishes....

Insects are popular for their protein, right? Is there anything vegetarian with high protein?

You guys are confusing me :crazy:


----------



## grovehead (Feb 10, 2010)

ive had 2 iggys now i had 1 when i was 8 and ive had mine now for 6 years ive always feed them insects when young ... there is a big debate about it but its all bollocks look at my iggy does it look hes been fed the wrong stuff .... come on !


----------



## grovehead (Feb 10, 2010)

Caprieliana said:


> ...I just reserved some worms @ Snavot... Whichever it is, the worms would also be eaten by my fishes....
> 
> Insects are popular for their protein, right? Is there anything vegetarian with high protein?
> 
> You guys are confusing me :crazy:


like i said ive always feed mind live food when young and so have others .. but then others dont its up too you what you do .


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

Caprieliana said:


> ...I just reserved some worms @ Snavot... Whichever it is, the worms will also be eaten by my fishes....
> 
> Insects are popular for their protein, right? Is there anything vegetarian with high protein?
> 
> You guys are confusing me :crazy:


Iguanas are strict Herbivores thus they don't need insects and they can even do long term damage to the Iguana if she eats them.

Check this list for what to give the Iguana (ignore the insects that are on the list): Nutrition Content


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

To start with thats some name. Will it only get used if he misbehaves? You wont know if he/she is male or female till around 18 months to 2 years btw.

It could just be moving stress, Alon93 you don't know which UV light is in there, it could be adequate. 

Melissa Kaplan's Green Iguana Care Collection 

Here is an excellent website for iguna information. Her book iguanas for dummies is excellent too. 


A lot of people for a long time fed green iguana's insects and catfood. It has recently been found that in the wild they only eat greens and the high animal protein is not good for them. 

Spring greens, cabbage, butternut squash, fruit as a treat (bananas) Greens shoudl be their staple diet around 80-90% butternut squash etc making up the rest. 


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/674176-iggy-owners-help-help-please-6.html 

The above thread has a fair bit about diet in it. 

I'm not an owner (yet) but I'm researching at the moment, and have been a while.


----------



## grovehead (Feb 10, 2010)

lmfao haha if im giving wrong advice then they must be giving wrong advice as it has insects on it ...........:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

I know exactly what UV light is in there since I'm also from Israel, Every reptile of mine that was under an exo-terra tube light responded badly to it and the compact ones are even worse.

When I had my Iguana I kept her in my garden but if someone wants to keep their iguanas indoors then I recommend using a MVB (I use megarays which are cheap and get the job done).




grovehead said:


> lmfao haha if im giving wrong advice then they must be giving wrong advice as it has insects on it ...........:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


Can't you read? I told her to ignore the insects as the list was originally made for bearded dragons however as a guide for what fruits and veggies to feed to Iguanas it's fine.


----------



## grovehead (Feb 10, 2010)

whatever pal the list speaks ......lol 

this is why i get stressed out on forums coz there is so many different ways of doing things and people believe they are doing it the right way . when i got my 1st iggy you fed them locusts etc it was the way its done and its never done any of my iggys harm my local pet shop sells iggys and she feeds them live food when young . its the way its always been done ill never change the way i do it . im getting a red iggy in a few weeks and that will also be fed on live food a few times a week .


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

grovehead said:


> whatever pal the list speaks ......lol
> 
> this is why i get stressed out on forums coz there is so many different ways of doing things and people believe they are doing it the right way . when i got my 1st iggy you fed them locusts etc it was the way its done and its never done any of my iggys harm my local pet shop sells iggys and she feeds them live food when young . its the way its always been done ill never change the way i do it . im getting a red iggy in a few weeks and that will also be fed on live food a few times a week .


Do whatever you want with your reptiles but don't give bad advice to others.

This book Green Iguana: The Ultimate Owner's Manual : James W Hatfield III : 9781883463502 says not to feed insects to Iguanas and it's considered to be the best book about Green Iguanas, you might want to read it before you cause more damage to your Iguanas.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Never feed insects!! Young Iguanas can be picky for example mine would only eat cabbage, spring greens, kale, pak choi and other greens, she would not touch anything if it was not green lol. To combat this though I grate butternut squash, parsnips, cabbage and all the rest. 

Think you need to get into some serious researching on Iguanas, they require more care than u may have bargained for. But please dint feed insects in the wild they may accidentally eat insects but they are not the diet of an Ig... There is much debate around diet though caused in part by the pet shop trade feeding catfood and insects when they were first introduced.


----------



## Caprieliana (Apr 9, 2011)

@Davie
Thanks for your input 

@Alon & Grovehead
Thanks you two, by the way, it is indeed an Exo Terra 5.0 compact. 

Can I just feed any cabbage? I have a light green one here that I use for my soup, I don't know if it's "white" or "green" though. It's tasty, all I ever cared about


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Green cabbage


----------



## Newelly (Jun 3, 2009)

1. You need a strip light UV bulb similar to:
http://www.reptiles-info.co.uk/Images/uvlightlarge.jpg

2. You may need a better lighting area such as a ceramic bulb / infra red bulb
http://www.maidstoneaquatics.co.uk/items/1305/image01.jpg

3. You may want to try feeding her:
watercress, bell pepper (taste enhancer), cabbage, dandelion greens, spring greens.

Make sure your temparutrues are also correct i set mine to.

92(ish) Farehnights + 82(ish) Farehnights in the cooling section with plenty of hides and stuff to climb might also be better to add some logs for the basking points.

if you wish i can get a picture of my baby red iguana and the vivarium i use at the moment while in taming. 

Thanks


EDIT:
Here is a good source to use for all kind of information with feeding and handling and much more:

General:
http://www.greenigsociety.org/

Food:
http://www.greenigsociety.org/foodchart.htm


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Make sure the dandi's have not had any chemicals used on them. I grow my own in the house to be sure.


----------



## Newelly (Jun 3, 2009)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Make sure the dandi's have not had any chemicals used on them. I grow my own in the house to be sure.


yeah i get mine from my garden, we dont use chemicals on anything like that and i always wash them to be sure.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Alon93 said:


> Iguanas DON'T eat insects.
> 
> Get him a better UV light and some time and he'll start eating very soon IMO.
> 
> ...


 
The common misconception of iguanas eating insects, is in the wild they may accidentally chomp on a flower with an insect on it, however herpetologists alike are pretty convinced they are strictly herbivores.
Just becasue they can eat them does not mean they should. 
Tomato is not a good food either.
However the pic is pretty much a nice looking iguana.
for information on diet, can I recomend you too the green iguana society.: victory:


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> The common misconception of iguanas eating insects, is in the wild they may accidentally chomp on a flower with an insect on it, however herpetologists alike are pretty convinced they are strictly herbivores.
> Just becasue they can eat them does not mean they should.
> Tomato is not a good food either.
> However the pic is pretty much a nice looking iguana.
> for information on diet, can I recomend you too the green iguana society.: victory:


Your not doing very well at keeping out of iggy threads.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

DavieB said:


> Your not doing very well at keeping out of iggy threads.


I know this is because people keep saying take a look:devil: lol 
anywho I am now off to take a look at your thread in the habitat section:no1:


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I know this is because people keep saying take a look:devil: lol
> anywho I am now off to take a look at your thread in the habitat section:no1:


Yer I psoted here and then felt it would have been better off inhabitat.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

DavieB said:


> Yer I psoted here and then felt it would have been better off inhabitat.


lol: victory:


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

Alon93 said:


> Iguanas DON'T eat insects.
> 
> Get him a better UV light and some time and he'll start eating very soon IMO.
> 
> ...


what???? im sure they eat insects mate


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

xx-SAVANNAH-xx said:


> what???? im sure they eat insects mate


im sure iv read care sheets that say feed live food.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

xx-SAVANNAH-xx said:


> what???? im sure they eat insects mate


They don't eat insects, pinkies, mice or cat food. Infact they don't eat any aminal protein at all. There is a common misconception that they will eat bugs, when they are young. If given the oppertunity they will eat greens over any bugs.

There are care sheet that say so because it was a common belief when they were introduced into the pet trade. But research over the past few years has shown that they are strict herbivores..


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

xx-SAVANNAH-xx said:


> what???? im sure they eat insects mate


they live longer lives in captivity (apparantly) without the insect and protein.
feeding insects will make your iguana massive! and in turn probibly shorten its lifespan.

in captivity, if you feed an iggy crickets because that is all that there is for it to eat, they will eat them because they have no choice, instinct kicks in to try and survive.

a nutritonal, greens and a veg diet is much better for them, they live longer and they last longer, constantly feeding insects will eventually cause some major health problems and probibly early death.


----------



## Caprieliana (Apr 9, 2011)

What have I done...


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Caprieliana said:


> What have I done...


? What do you mean?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

look guys if you have been feeding insects, now is a good time to stop! 
it is never too late. 
visit the green iguana society for a good chart of information on diet.


----------



## Caprieliana (Apr 9, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> ? What do you mean?


 I guess I just didn't expect there be such strong opinions on the subject matter. 

So from what I understand, insects (or other animal stuff) are like doping - they buff you up and then they mess you up. Like that?

She's been more active today. Hasn't touched her bananas and stuff yet, but I'll give her some cabbage now. Tomorrow (sun's down already) I'll take some pictures of the green that grows around here, maybe you guys could help me see which are edible? :blush: Me, I'm no plant person. I know that the stuff on the veggie merchants is edible and florists' goods aren't and that's about it.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Caprieliana said:


> I guess I just didn't expect there be such strong opinions on the subject matter.
> 
> So from what I understand, insects (or other animal stuff) are like doping - they buff you up and then they mess you up. Like that?
> 
> She's been more active today. Hasn't touched her bananas and stuff yet, but I'll give her some cabbage now. Tomorrow (sun's down already) I'll take some pictures of the green that grows around here, maybe you guys could help me see which are edible? :blush: Me, I'm no plant person. I know that the stuff on the veggie merchants is edible and florists' goods aren't and that's about it.


 
there are a few plant suggestions in iguanaquinns signature caresheet. 
also check out the diet links that are on there, including the green iguana society:no1: it will help you understand a little more


----------



## Caprieliana (Apr 9, 2011)

Will do, thanks a lot!


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> there are a few plant suggestions in iguanaquinns signature caresheet.
> also check out the diet links that are on there, including the green iguana society:no1: it will help you understand a little more


Was just about to say the same thing lol....

Iguana diet is one of the most debated issues of care. Infact upon the purchase of an Iguana you have effectively stepped on a mine as their care is one of the most argued and debated issues of any of the animals that I have ever kept.

Don't feed them anything from the garden unless you are certain of 3 things

1. You know that it is edible for an Iguana
2. You know what it is
3. That you know there have been no pesticides used

Otherwise go to Morrisons, Asda or where ever you shop and get them nice fresh greens that have been suggested in the care sheet.

I have a rule that I need at least 3 different types of veg every day. I pretty much use spring greens (collard greens) in every meal. Also dust with calci dust 2 times per week.

Please please please do as much research as possible. Potentially you have a 6 foot lizard that may not tame down ever, you need to be prepared for this. Also a male in breeding become very very aggressive towards woman. Igs are very sensitive to hormonal balances and chemical changes in the body... 

Don't get me wrong they can be great, generally they are. With proper basic husbandry they will grow, be healthy hopefully not cost you a fortune in vet bills. If they are mistreated (intentionally or un-intentionally) they will be stressed, not tame down and develop behavioural problems. 

I am not trying to blow the research trumpet again as I am sick of hearing and saying it. But these are animals that require more commitment and knowledge of the species than most. The bad rep comes from people not understanding them and not taking the time to spend with them that they require.


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

Caprieliana said:


> I guess I just didn't expect there be such strong opinions on the subject matter.
> 
> So from what I understand, insects (or other animal stuff) are like doping - they buff you up and then they mess you up. Like that?
> 
> She's been more active today. Hasn't touched her bananas and stuff yet, but I'll give her some cabbage now. Tomorrow (sun's down already) I'll take some pictures of the green that grows around here, maybe you guys could help me see which are edible? :blush: Me, I'm no plant person. I know that the stuff on the veggie merchants is edible and florists' goods aren't and that's about it.


Try finding some hibiscus and feeding it to her, you can give her the leaves and the flowers.










Nasturtium (Kova HaNazir) and Malva (Hobeza) are also fine.


----------



## Caprieliana (Apr 9, 2011)

Don't worry about the trumpet, I absolutely appreciate everyone's advice! It's my first reptile in 12 years and the last were baby turtles I "loved to death" because I had no one to tell me how to treat them.

@Alon toda raba, I think I even saw that stuff grow around here!


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Well there are a few people on here who are willing to help and remain neutral to situations.... I try look from the POV that there is no point moaning at people and I try to just point in the right direction rather than judge people. Believe me you will get a bit of stick on here but the best thing to do is just ask and ignore any negative comments....

But if you need anything just post :2thumb:


----------



## Caprieliana (Apr 9, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> there is no point moaning at people and I try to just point in the right direction rather than judge people.


 Please do learn German and back me up on that one on the cat forum. I get so annoyed when people verbally butcher others for having pedigree-less kittens and put them right up there with murderers and terrorists :censor:

I just went to our front yard and found these. I think 2 might be dandelion, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Caprieliana said:


> Please do learn German and back me up on that one on the cat forum. I get so annoyed when people verbally butcher others for having pedigree-less kittens and put them right up there with murderers and terrorists :censor:
> 
> I just went to our front yard and found these. I think 2 might be dandelion, but I'm not sure.
> image
> ...



Best thing to do is if u are not sure, don't feed... I got seeds from e-bay and I have a nice little crop growing. Please don't worry to much about dandelion at this stage. Just go to the supermarket and throw a mixture of greens that have been suggested in the care sheet in a bowl. Check temps, give a good spray to get humidity up and even put a towel over the viv. The wee one will start chomping on it soon enough.m,


----------



## Caprieliana (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay! I do put a towel over the terrarium at night anyway. It's next to my bed and the moonlight drives me mad so I covered it, just leaving some holes for oxygen circulation.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Was just about to say the same thing lol....
> 
> Iguana diet is one of the most debated issues of care. Infact upon the purchase of an Iguana you have effectively stepped on a mine as their care is one of the most argued and debated issues of any of the animals that I have ever kept.
> 
> ...


:no1:



Alon93 said:


> Try finding some hibiscus and feeding it to her, you can give her the leaves and the flowers.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


and again:no1:, hibiscus is actually okay to grow around your iggy either in the garden or in the house
there are loads of suggestions.: victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Caprieliana said:


> Okay! I do put a towel over the terrarium at night anyway. It's next to my bed and the moonlight drives me mad so I covered it, just leaving some holes for oxygen circulation.


I meant during the day for a while just till it eats. Iguanas get really stressed very easily so its good if they can have a little privacy during the day. Just until u can see that it's eating, but try provide somewhere where it can hide a little.


----------



## Caprieliana (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay!


----------



## Caprieliana (Apr 9, 2011)

Melanie. Strangely her lamp no longer worked when I plugged it in this morning


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

grovehead said:


> baby iguanas eat mostly live food get some locust or crickets , waxworms and meal worms and give them a really good dusk with calium powder
> this is my iggy now hes nearly 4 foot long but as he is now 6 years old he only eats veg ...
> image


OMFG this is the worse peice of advice to ever give people. it sounds like you have listened to a pet shop who sold it to you. 



grovehead said:


> ive had 2 iggys now i had 1 when i was 8 and ive had mine now for 6 years ive always feed them insects when young ... there is a big debate about it but its all bollocks look at my iggy does it look hes been fed the wrong stuff .... come on !


actually your ig looks really small for his age, he looks dull green and his spikes arent very good at all are they, and i would guarantee that any vet worth their while would agree that the protein debate is not bollocks. 

if i saw your iggie i would have said he was about 3/4 years old. your iggie is small for a 6 year old. i will surmise your iguana will not see out his full life expectancy and it will probably be something to do with some type of renal failure depending on how much (and how long) insects and other crap you have given him and how much strain you have put on his kidneys with this non vegetable protein.

and i totally feel sorry for your red iguana that you will be getting. it would appear from your posts that no one will tell you differently. so you go ahead and keep feeding them waxies and meal worms :bash:!

where is your information research? which vet told you that meat is ok. 

have you had any blood panels done recently when you take your iguana for its annual health check. does he have acceptable levels in him?




Alon93 said:


> Iguanas are strict Herbivores thus they don't need insects and they can even do long term damage to the Iguana if she eats them.
> 
> Check this list for what to give the Iguana (ignore the insects that are on the list): Nutrition Content


*good on you Alon for speaking with passion. *

salazare and a few others always sit on this fence of pleasantness and smileys and go on about this diet debate bollocks. 

iguanas are vegetarians. in reality they should only be fed dark leafy greens. the problem comes from the fact we will never have access to the hundreds of different types of food that they have in the wild. there isnt even that much research into what the plants are. so we provide other comparitive good foods ( with similar calcium,protein,fibrous,water). thier kidneys are not designed to handle or process animal protein.

the meat and insects and garbage are fed to farmed iguanas to bulk them out prior to purchase. and also by ill informed owners. 

at what point will a herbivorous animal need or require animal protein that it cannot process.

anyhooos. 

Caprieliana, please please read all of melissa kaplans ICFS care sheets.
i would ask this as a priority. 
you say you are new so i am not sure your level of knowledge but there are a few things that it would be suggested for you to do.

*http**://www.anapsid.org/pdf/icfs.pdf* 


i would also suggest you follow the dietary recommendations in this.

*http://www.greenigsociety.org/food.htm*


it wold probably be worth your effort speaking to Alon as you are both in Isreal and will have a much better idea of what foods or equivalents are available to you. 

I would not give your iguana any meat protein, any insects.

as you have already seen you will get many differing peices of advice, some informative, some worng , some vague and ambiguous, it will be upto yourself to figure out what you wish to believe and take on board. 

lastly as a point. iguanas are opportunistic, they tongue taste and try to eat anything. this is why there is such a 'debate' regarding substrate. when there isnt really a debate to be had. 

anyways they are opportunistic. if you present an iguana with an insect it will eat it. it doesnt mean it likes it or its good for it. 

my seraphine tries to eat his food tub, it doesnt mean i am going to start feeding him plastic rubs. 

i hope this helps.
p.s iguanas are so cool and hardy they will not present illnesses they will not tell you what is wrong. when symptons of illness are present it is usually too late or very far gone. the meat ahem debate is about long term health not short term.










seraphine is just over 4 years old and 4 ft in length.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

For god sake the only person on this whole thread giving good advice regarding the animal protein is Mahender. 


Animal protien for iguanas is a big NO because as said, it can cause Renal failure and damage the kidneys!!!

And also as he said, i wouldn't have said that iguana fed on "mostly animal protein" as a baby looked healthy, my max looks healthier and he's majorly stunted due to being mistreated as a youngster!


Original Poster - PLEASE DO NOT FEED IGUANAS MEAT!

Also, you've had the iguana a week, i wouldn't worry about it not eating yet. However, i would worry about you trying to handle it already... even if it is just for photos. This will add to the stress and could add to the time before the iguana starts to eat. Let it settle in until at least after its apetite has been regained!

Good luck, and please read everything that mahender linked you to, and more. iguanas as an impulse buy is NEVER a good thing, so I hope you dont realise you made a big mistake during your research. Please read into the behavioural side too, not just the husbandry side.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

maddragon29 said:


> For god sake the only person on this whole thread giving good advice regarding the animal protein is Mahender.
> 
> 
> Animal protien for iguanas is a big NO because as said, it can cause Renal failure and damage the kidneys!!!
> ...


 
this^^^^^


----------



## Caprieliana (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you Mahender, and everyone else! I think she ate a little bit of cabbage. And I think we have a hibiscus tree right in front of the door...

Problems remain though 
1. Her heat stone is broken. It emits very little heat and the LED is broken. Problem is, I had an electrician change the plug so I could pull the wire through the air hole of the terrarium. I wired the lamps myself, they work, and I can tell the electrician did a decent job as well (he's certified, I ain't). That damn stone cost €70 I didn't really have, damnit. It was the only source of moisture as I put a damp cloth on it to evaporate. Could anything else be wrong and fixed? By changing the plug I fried the warranty...

2. COW CAN YOU TELL IT'S ALIVE!?!?! Can you blame me for poking her every few hours when nothing has changed about her position..? I know I shouldn't handle her, but I also don't want to watch her die thinking she's just resting...


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

IF she is not moving she is probably too cold or too hot. Heat stones are rubbish, i'd bin it if i were you and set her up with a basking spot lamp on a thermostat and a uv tube!

Thing is an iguanas heat sensors are in their head, so if she is lying on a heat rock, but her head is cold, she could burn her belly without even realising it!


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

More light in the terrarium will make the Iguana more active, also use a bright bulb for heat and not a heat rock, make sure that the bulb is near the UV source.

In the mean time keep giving her food and try not to stress her :thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Heat rocks are the worst inventions for reptiles in the world... Get a ceramic in there get the temps up and spray often for humidity. Wouldn't personally trust a damp cloth. 


If you have the temps right, the UV right, the humidity sorted and the little one is eating (the correct diet) and you are still having problems...

Vet...


----------



## Caprieliana (Apr 9, 2011)

Wonderful news guys!

I just saw her with a piece of mangold in her mouth! I've seen poop appear since a few days, but haven't actually seen her eating, so this makes me happy!
And the stone wasn't broken, I just happened to check on it everytime it was in its regulation phase...
And her lamp isn't broken either, I just needed to fasten the contacts in the plug.

All is well


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

Caprieliana said:


> All is well


It's good to hear that :2thumb:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

*further to the 'minefield' of diet. lol.*

copied froom the GIS website. if there are any updates to my post i will put them here. here is the link to the post. http://members2.boardhost.com/greenigsociety/thread/1302775396.html

Posted by mahender







[/EMAIL] on 4/14/2011, 5:03 am
[SIZE=-2]*57.67.164.38* 
aaarrrgghh i get so frustrated by this. thought you may want to have read guys. 

please someone let me know i am correct. i know i am but wanted some re-assurance. how sad am i lol. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/675562-baby-iguana-wont-eat.html 

mahender.x 


Post a Response 





[/SIZE]

*Iguanas digestive tract not adapted to insects....* 
Posted by JamieandGretchen







[/EMAIL] on 4/17/2011, 7:33 am, in reply to "apparantly not feeding igs insects is bollocks."
[SIZE=-2]*75.180.54.208* 
Hello Mahender, 

I have been back in college finishing my animal nutrition degree (hence the lack of posting to the board!). My background is in horses and cattle. This time around I have done a lot of research on scientific studies involving iguana nutrition. 

I can give you citations from articles if you like... but the jist of it is: 
- Iguanas do not eat insects and animals in the wild. They have enough foilage around that they do not need to eat other things. It may happen occasionally, but researchers have spent hours observiing wild iguanas and recording everything they eat, and did not record them eating insects 

- An iguanas digestive tract is set up as a "hindgut fermenter" that means it has a digestive tract similar to a horse. It has a large cecum that is a container for hard to digest food (like leaves) and is full of microbes that do the digesting for the iguana. This system is common in hervibores. 

- No complete studies have been done on iguana kidney disease (that I can find), but the science of their digestive tract shows they are not set up to utilize animal protein 

- One study tested protein requirements for growth using all vegetable based sources. "High protein" was needed for rapid growth in juveniles, but it determined high as 30% protein on a dry matter basis in the plants it was eating. Basically - an animal source of protein has 3 times the amount of protein as a "high protein" plant based source. So be careful of words like "high protein" it means high for PLANTS. 

I hope that helps back up the argument that iguanas are herbivores and should not be fed animal based protein. 

Jamie 
Post a Response 
[/SIZE]
*Re: apparantly not feeding igs insects is bollocks.* 
Posted by Jason, Irwin's dad







[/EMAIL] on 4/15/2011, 4:48 pm, in reply to "apparantly not feeding igs insects is bollocks."
[SIZE=-2]*68.105.141.168* 
That guy asks the question: "does my ig look like he has been fed wrong?" 
I say "yes" 
Irwin is twice the size and the same age (fed on a strict vegan diet). Irwin also lost his tail when he was younger, so his growth was somewhat stunted. 

the girl asked for a source of protein from veggies. Alfalfa is loaded with protein I used to give Irwin powdered alfalfa on top of his greens a couple times a week when he was younger 
Post a Response 
[/SIZE]
*Re: apparantly not feeding igs insects is bollocks.* 
Posted by Rita Snyder-Martell







[/EMAIL] on 4/14/2011, 1:34 pm, in reply to "apparantly not feeding igs insects is bollocks."
[SIZE=-2]*66.189.154.249* 
if you read further, someone does say no insects... just proves you really need to study... a lot of different information; scientists are best. Refer them the MLK website. 
Post a Response 
[/SIZE]
*Re: apparantly not feeding igs insects is bollocks.* 
Posted by SusanD on 4/14/2011, 6:06 am, in reply to "apparantly not feeding igs insects is bollocks."
[SIZE=-2]*71.255.176.95* 
well heres my thoughts. 

How many of those people have raised an ig passed the age of 14? 

I would imagine a young ig in the wild would infact eat a few insects during its young life. For fun, for food, out of curiousity or by accident but consider how much healthier a wild ig is with proper climate. I would challenge those owners to have the liver enzeyme levels of thier igs checked. 

The correct answer would be that the girls is ig is new,young and stressed and to give it a few weeks of privacy so he will eat but cintinue offering food and mist him often to keep him hydrated. 

I might even post something like "please dont feed him insects.They do occasionally injest them in the wild but info supporting it as a staple is outdated. Instead continue to offer fresh veggies and fruit,keep him hydrated and stop handling him for a couple weeks while offer privacy. If he doesnt eat after 3 weeks, feel free to offer him the insects and shorten his lifespan by a few years. 

You are not going to change everyones mind-all you can do is post what you know is good information and take care of your own boy. 
Post a Response 





[/SIZE]
*Re: apparantly not feeding igs insects is bollocks.* 
Posted by mahender







[/EMAIL] on 4/14/2011, 7:16 am, in reply to "Re: apparantly not feeding igs insects is bollocks."
[SIZE=-2]*57.67.164.38* 
aww thanks susan 
i responded in a bit of anger and frustration at the end. 

how do you reach these people (sighs) 
not sure if you checked the rest of the post. 

anyhoos i guess you are right i can pass the info on and just look after my baby as best i can. 

the predominant amount of people post vague ambiguous advice and claim they are the ig masters. when all they do is recite ( and not even completely or properly) text from things they have read. 

i claim to be no master or anything i just offer the advice and knowledge i have gained with the help of you guys, my vet and MK's stuff. 

i think a lot of my forum is baout self inflating egos as opposed to ig welfare. 

anyhoos thank you fo rthat susan. i hope you and the family are well. 
m.x 
Post a Response 



[/SIZE]

*Re: apparantly not feeding igs insects is bollocks.* 

Posted by roger







[/EMAIL] on 4/14/2011, 10:54 am, in reply to "Re: apparantly not feeding igs insects is bollocks."
[SIZE=-2]*70.36.215.249* 

People who feed plants, veggies, and fruits are doing the best they can, as far as we know at this moment. 

The doctrine that iguanas (Iguana iguana)are obligate vegetarians comes from the fact that they live lots longer as vegetarians. Puzzelingly, from babyhood to adulthood, they opportunistically eat animals and insects. Well they also eat peach pits, pins, particulate substrate, rat poison, live mice, Beardies, and other iguanas (I saw that one here on this forum years ago), if given the chance. We don't know why. 

Don't immediately believe anyone who says he/she has figured out the exact natural diet of 
Green Iguanas. Unless they use clinical trials with twenty iguanas, feeding each differently for 20 years, their findings have to be taken with a healthy dose of doubt. 

Who knows, some natural tropical plants may play a roll in their hormonal systems. 

r- 


Post a Response 





[/SIZE]

*ok roger but....* 
Posted by mahender







[/EMAIL] on 4/15/2011, 8:54 am, in reply to "Re: apparantly not feeding igs insects is bollocks."
[SIZE=-2]*57.67.164.37* 
is there not research since the days of no information that iguanas dont have the renal/ liver capability to process the animla protein. 

im not sure if you are just debating or throwing in a point. 

should i be not refuting the guys who feeds his iguana meat for its first few years?? 

Post a Response 





[/SIZE]
*Re: ok roger but....* 
Posted by SusanD on 4/15/2011, 11:00 am, in reply to "ok roger but...."
[SIZE=-2]*71.255.176.95* 
not Roger but.  

I think you should post what you know is right, it may or may not make a difference. 

Perhaps US info and research is a little further ahead then the research across the pond? Just for the fact that our country is connected to thiers? 

I am sure if I did enough research I could find info supporting the animal protein idea, I have even heard of vets recommending eggs but that info is very dated. I think it would be difficult to find supporting evidence post 1996. 

Best you can do is find some well pointed info onlineand post the links, challenge them to do the same for thier case but insist its recent info. 

Mahn-, can i call you that for short? lol, I feel your frustration i meet people all the time. One guy believes feeding his ig raw meet will make him bigger and badder...such idiots...I hate hearing baout other peoples igs because i spend to much time dwelling on what they are not doing for thier igs and ofcourse everyone knows someone that knows someone...UGH. 
Post a Response 





[/SIZE]
*just call me M* 
Posted by mahender







[/EMAIL] on 4/16/2011, 6:21 pm, in reply to "Re: ok roger but...."
[SIZE=-2]*178.104.247.197* 
I prefer M. And its only one key. Ha ha It is ia pain to write mahender. Unless your me then im used to it. 
Post a Response 
[/SIZE]
*Re: ok roger but....* 
Posted by Tania







[/EMAIL] on 4/15/2011, 11:47 am, in reply to "Re: ok roger but...."
[SIZE=-2]*94.196.135.166* a very interesting point to also think of is that iguanas do not lactate like mammals who are able to process animal proteins ... lizards are not brought up as babys from parents milk .... so why the hell would their bodies be able to process any kind of animal protein? Iguanas i think of as vegan in that they are unable to even process cheese which vegetarians do eat. I agree with mahender and iguanas should never be offered any insects or any form of protein which is from or a derirative from an animal of any kind..... 
*I feel sorry for any iggy who is offered insects or animal protein or pinkies ... any owner who does is very irresponsible and really should not have an iguana in their care.... *
[/SIZE]


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

Good info mahender, when people want more information about Iguanas I usually refer them to the book by James Hatfield.

I try not to argue too much with people about these things, I'll tell them once, twice, three times that they're wrong and that's it, if they want to treat their animals badly it's their choice.


----------



## Caprieliana (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks Mahender, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Mahender is a well renowned keeper on here. I always point new people in his direction as I know he will give sound advice. I'd follow his advice to the letter personally!


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

*I feel sorry for any iggy who is offered insects or animal protein or pinkies ... any owner who does is very irresponsible and really should not have an iguana in their care.... *

 
 
[/QUOTE]

Well said! It breaks my heart hearing about iggy's being fed any kind of protein! 
They may eat one or two in the wild as a baby but know straight away their now supposed to eat that and learn from their mistake.

In captivity if thats all their offered then they have no choice or they'll starve but as stated in the above they dont reach there life expectancy.


----------



## wildheart (Nov 23, 2009)

Caprieliana said:


> Anyways, so I've put her into a bigger terrarium and offered her so far:
> -sliced mandarine
> -diced banana
> -diced tomato
> ...


The diet needs a complete revamp and from your picture I can see that what you offered were not cut small enough. 
Your iguana needs at least 70% greens, the rest veggies and only once a week or so fruit. Like it has been said, iguanas are strictly herbivores, this is a studied fact proved by several autopsies that were done on wild iguanas. If it does happen that an iguana in the wild swallowed an insect then it was purely done out of curiosity and the inability to spit it out again. I have seen iguanas pooping out a bikini top, a dishcloth and many more, does that mean we need to start feeding them clothes? 
Here is a food list that I wrote and compiled from the iguana bible that were mentioned here before:
Iguana Diet



Caprieliana said:


> She avoids them and her heat stone like the plague.


You need to take the heat stone and dump it in the dustbin, thank heavens she is avoiding it. Iguanas do not realize that they are burning until the temperature has circled through the body and reached the head, by that time the hot rock already caused serious burns. 



Caprieliana said:


> Hi,
> I sprinkled some water on the repti forest bark a


Get rid of the bark, iguanas live in trees and not on the ground. Your cage are basically forcing this girl to live on the ground and she can get a fungal disease from the moist bark. The chances are also great that she will swallow it out of curiosity and become impacted.

Here is a care sheet that I wrote about housing your iguana. 
Care sheet: Housing your Iguana

Anybody who still feed their iguanas insects and animal protein are from the stone age, before proper research were done and I find it very sad.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Nix said:


> Mahender is a well renowned keeper on here. I always point new people in his direction as I know he will give sound advice. I'd follow his advice to the letter personally!


I agree. Mahender has helped me alot and I can see his annoyance with a lot of the newer keepers that have somewhat appeared on here as of late. I can see the annoyance with going over the same things over and over again aswell, as i myself are trying to keep off the iggy threads due to thinking "Urgh, go and pick up a damn book before getting an animal" almost all of the time.


Albeit i'm not doing a very good job of staying away


----------



## Caprieliana (Apr 9, 2011)

She's on leafy greens now, and it's not because there's a substrate, that she has nowhere to climb  She has a climbing wall, twigs, branches and plastic plants she hangs out on.


----------



## miranako (Jul 14, 2021)

Caprieliana said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've registered here because I'm at a loss. I'm new to reptiles (though I always kinda wanted an Iguana) and bought a baby green iguana, I think female, this Wednesday. It wasn't planned though :whistling2: I know pity purchases are frowned upon but the condition she was kept in were too awful to walk out on. She sat on 20x20 centimeters in a dusty, cold, dark corner, fed with turtle pellets. Though my bro and I talked the price down from 250 to 80 shekels : victory:
> 
> ...


wow really beautiful.


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

miranako said:


> wow really beautiful.


Please check age of ad before replying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miranako (Jul 14, 2021)

elishacoombes9 said:


> Please check age of ad before replying
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


got it


----------

